# Pricing for M & M Chilean Juices (CT and MA)



## Phished880 (May 19, 2010)

Does anyone know their prices on 6 gallon juice buckets? I have emailed them twice and not gotten a response. I'm wondering if it would be less expensive to pick up there while visiting compared to the pricing locally. 

Or If anyone knows some places near Boston in the $50 range, I haven't found any...... Seems like the mid-atlantic is the place to be for juice buckets in that price range.

thanks


----------



## mdambrose (May 19, 2010)

I bought grapes, but they told me $46-48 depending on variety.

--Mike


----------



## Wade E (May 19, 2010)

Good luck with M&M, they very rarely respond and when they do its usually much later. I hate their website as they dont state pricing and going there is a mad house and why when I do get juice I use Maltose Express in Monroe, Ct. their prices are a little higher but they pick up the phone when called. Here is their pricing link for the Chilean juices. Customer service is worth the little extra price anyday!
http://www.maltose.com/Construction/Spring_2010_Chilean_Juice_Order_Form.html


----------



## Dufresne11 (May 19, 2010)

*M & m*

I just got a call from them saying my chilean juice was in... 12 gallons for 98 bucks


----------



## slheinlein (May 28, 2010)

wow, I paid almost $150 for 12 gallons of chilean juice (malbec and carmenere). next time, i'll look around a bit. Beer and Wine Hobby in MA.


----------



## rawlus (May 28, 2010)

pretty sure beerwine hobby in woburn is just reselling M&M's product with their markup attached. while it is a bit of a PITA to get to M&M, they are a direct distributor and have one of the largest refrigerated warehouses on the east coast as well as a freezer warehouse for frozen musts. beer&wine hobby has a loading dock. big difference.

when i was picking up my chilean stuff early (8am) on a weekday, they were loading 2 refrigerated 18-wheelers with grapes and fresh juice bound for the midwest somewhere, multiple stops, so i'm pretty sure those were deliveries to LHBS's or secondary distributors.

MM is not totally setup for the home winemaker - like i said it's a huge busy warehouse complex/produce distro center - but they do have good equipment inventory and IMHO, one of the largest year-round selections of premium juice and frozen musts.


----------



## Phished880 (May 30, 2010)

slheinlein said:


> wow, I paid almost $150 for 12 gallons of chilean juice (malbec and carmenere). next time, i'll look around a bit. Beer and Wine Hobby in MA.



Those were the prices I was trying to avoid.


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2010)

$48-50 is the norm here in NJ from Gino's


----------



## slheinlein (May 31, 2010)

Think I'll make the trip to M&Ms soon. I come up that way frequently for business anyway. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Wade E (May 31, 2010)

Wow slheinlein, thats pretty pricey.


----------



## slheinlein (May 31, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Wow slheinlein, thats pretty pricey.



Yep, I didn't think so at the time doing the math on 30 bottles but since realize I paid twice as much as most people. This is my first time so will look elsewhere in the future.


----------

